# Beach Model



## Guinness Man (May 11, 2012)




----------



## rub (May 11, 2012)

You have great posing and models, but the subjects always seem to be underexposed.


----------



## Guinness Man (May 12, 2012)

really? hmmm Seems pretty even to me and the magazines that use them. ill have to take a closer look


----------



## prodigy2k7 (May 12, 2012)

I agree Although I'm looking from my iPhone. Subject is underexposed. Great shot otherwise.


----------



## Alex_B (May 12, 2012)

a reflector might have helped maybe


----------



## Tiberius47 (May 12, 2012)

Wool is not beachwear.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 12, 2012)

Very underexposed, check strobist.com "tutorials" for help


----------



## tirediron (May 12, 2012)

rub said:


> You have great posing and models, but the subjects always seem to be underexposed.


Agree!  In addition, your backgrounds seem over-exposed.  Is there a reason that you're not balancing your foreground and background exposures in a more conventional manner?  Given that the human eye is naturally attracted to bright it seems you're doing the client a dis-service.  Why not shoot with the background 1/3 - 1/2 stop below the model rather than above it?


----------

